# fish. guy



## fish guy (Feb 2, 2015)

Where are the catfish at can some one let me know please


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

in the potomac


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

In the water


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

on earth


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

I am not sure but I would think they are in the rivers and lake's , some may be in ponds. But I will let you know if I see one walking down the road.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Food Lion


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

whole food for organic quality


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

seriously, 
potomac- one of the top blue cat destinations in the country


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

Lol you guys are ruthless.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

There's a variant of saltwater ones down off Boca Grande Pass


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Ft Washington park is a good place to try, deep close to shore.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just pick a place and go, you will be out of the house and may catch a couple. But I agree the Potomac is probably you best bet. Although right now its pretty muddy.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Conowingo.....or try Boca Grande! 

Your killin' me Transcam. :spam:


----------



## Windrift00 (Jun 4, 2011)

You can get some in the Bay and it's Tributaries as well. Pick a creek off the bay go there fish, You will catch cat.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Fish guy - 1st of all welcome to the forum. The guys are great here so don't take it to heart when you get smart replies. Sometimes we all need to be thick skinned but at the end of the day it's all good. If you like to fish for cats you need to join in the fun at:
CHOPTANK PIER CATFISH TOURNAMENT
WHEN - Saturday May 9th, 2015
WHERE - Talbot County Side
TIME - 6:00 AM to 2:00 PM
This is just a fun tournament so please make plans to join us.:fishing:


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

catman said:


> Fish guy - 1st of all welcome to the forum. The guys are great here so don't take it to heart when you get smart replies. Sometimes we all need to be thick skinned but at the end of the day it's all good. If you like to fish for cats you need to join in the fun at:
> CHOPTANK PIER CATFISH TOURNAMENT
> WHEN - Saturday May 9th, 2015
> WHERE - Talbot County Side
> ...


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Easton side.
Dorchester County is Cambridge


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

dena said:


> Easton side.
> Dorchester County is Cambridge


thank you

Is that side supposed to be better for cats? 

It appears on that side, the end of the pier is a much longer hike.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Don't know about cats.
The Easton side is a pretty good hike to the end.
More places to fish.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Cali, the Talbot side is much longer resulting in fewer people making the trek to the end. That's where the real fishermen go because that's where you can easily fish the deeper water. The end on the Cambridge side can be productive but that's where everyone tries to get. 
The Talbot side gives you plenty of room and deeper holes to fish. Hope that answers your questions. Oh, It's killer for cats.


----------

